
CyberTuner – The $999 iOS Piano Tuning App That's Well Used Amongst Technicians - reimertz
https://www.cybertuner.com/irct.html
======
peapicker
Looks like it is actually $999.99? (plus $79.99 a year renewal)

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cybertuner/id490451741?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cybertuner/id490451741?mt=8)

~~~
reimertz
Nice catch. Edited the title. Maybe not equally mind blowing, but still pretty
inspiring to such that so many technicians rely on it and love it so fondly.

Especially the reviewer who mentioned him using an old version of the software
running on a PocketPC until it got released on iOS.

Disclaimer: I don't tune/play the piano, just heard from a friend who had a
technician at home that used some expensive software on their iPad tune it.

------
reimertz
I find this app pretty amazing and is the first time I see an app that costs
$1000 has a clean 5.0 rating.

~~~
Havoc
A physical guitar tuner is pretty cheap, so yeah that does seem strange.

Counter point though - not all tuning is equal. e.g.

Church organs. At the churches I used to attend this was considered a legit
risk factor - the people capable of tuning an organ are old, scare, dying &
not keen on traveling. What are we gonna do when X dies was a real issue.

